# Do you have a crib? What do you use it for?



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I feel bad because my Dad bought us a really, really nice crib before we knew we were going to co-sleep. It converts into a toddler bed and an adult bed, so it's not like we won't get use out of it later, but for now, it's clothes storage for DS!

What do you use your crib for?


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Nope, and I'm so outspoken against them everyone knows better than to get me one!







But, really, I'd smile and say thanks, he meant well. Then I'd never use it.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

yes, the crap catcher







my parents got it for us before ds was born.


----------



## Jenlaana (Oct 28, 2005)

its where everything goes that I dont want 2 yr old DD to get into. Folded things that wont fit in the dresser/baby stuff for the new baby (swing etc)/toy overflow, etc.


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

I didn't want to buy a crib, but my mom talked me into it. I made sure to buy a convertible one, so hopefully we'll get some mileage out of it.

It made for an awesome playpen before DS was pulling up on stuff! He actually got to a point where he took naps in it and slept the first few hours of the night in the crib, but not so much these days.

Mostly it holds the clean laundry until I get around to folding it!









Sometimes I get bummed that I was talked into buying a crib, and I think that it was a waste of money. But really, it _is_ a convertible, so we'll get some use out of it.... someday. It is a beautiful piece of furniture and will make a nice guest bed, I think.


----------



## ~Heyokha~ (Nov 21, 2006)

dd1 has a crib that is converted to a toddler bed, we use it for her stuffed animals, and she does some light reading in it during the day







dd2 has a cosleeper/ mamas bedside table. It works great for stacking books etc....


----------



## phreedom (Apr 19, 2007)

DD sleeps in hers...it can also function as a clean clothes basket during the day.


----------



## SwissMama (Sep 5, 2005)

right now, its being used as a central repository for putting up on ebay/decluttering.









Its perfect too! it has bumbers, so house guests can't really see its full of crap. But yet, I can walk over and peer in when i need something to ship out.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I have a crib and a pack and play. DD1 never slept in either one as a baby, although she did use the crib as a sidecar and then a toddler bed later on. The crib was basically a giant cat bed for about 15 months, and the pack and play lived at my mother's house (where amazingly enough DD would actually sleep in it; cosleeping at my mom's house means sleeping on the floor, and DD would never go for it.)

Now DD2 actually sleeps in the crib for the first part of the night, because I have to nurse DS down repeatedly to get him to sleep at night, and we wake poor DD2 up. She joins us later on in the night once DS is settled.

And the pack and play makes a nice place to dump all of the random baby and kid toys at the end of the day so that DH and I can actually live in a neat house for an hour or two a day.

I have these grand ambitions of someday teaching DS to sleep part of the night in the pack and play, to give my poor boobs a rest, but in my heart I know I'm delusional. DS is a smart, smart boy, and he ain't goin' for it no way no how...


----------



## Cate (Oct 2, 2005)

Our crib was a gift from the in-laws. We kept it set up, just for show. My in-laws are dead set against co-sleeping... they're convinced that any child who co-sleeps is going to die of SIDS. I've long since given up on trying to explain anything to them. We kept it set up for a long time, just so that they could pretend that we don't co-sleep. I *never* claimed to use it, but they just felt better seeing it there. My brother recently came and took it away, his wife is expecting, and they're going to use it as a co-sleeper, since their mattress is not one that's safe to co-sleep on.


----------



## loriforeman (Aug 18, 2007)

i've had one with three of my kids.

the first slept in it for the occasional nap. the second never did...the third has asperger's. she's always flat-out refused to sleep with me...she'd scream til you put her in the crib. the fourth...well, i don't think she EVER touched it...an over-priced clothing-holder.


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

We use our crib as a side-car although he won't sleep in it. Hopefully one day.....


----------



## Tinker (Mar 1, 2007)

We bought ours for dd1. It is a convertible crib. We got lots of use out of it with her, she used it till she was 4. With dd2 we use it side carred to our bed. She takes naps there and sleeps about half the night in it.


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

With my first it was a playpen while I showered, once she started crawling. My 2nd sleeps in it.


----------



## ejbamommy (Sep 12, 2007)

for the first few months of her life it was a great place to store stuff. Now she sleeps in it for the first few of night and then the rest of the time i sometimes change diapers in it or just use it for storage.


----------



## mommysusie (Oct 19, 2006)

We have a crib and a bassinet. The crib holds laundry that we haven't gotten around to folding yet. The bassinet where the baby takes naps during the day when DH is home with him. He pulls it into the living room so it actually does serve a purpose. What's amazing to me is that during the day he sleeps in it wonderfully, at night though.... forget it. He knows... He knows....


----------



## funkygranolamama (Aug 10, 2005)

another vote for a great, big laundry basket. Would he be hurt if you exchanged it?


----------



## Sheal (Apr 19, 2007)

It's there for looks and to store clothes in lol

I keep it around plainly for looks (some family members and authoritative figures frown on co sleeping). He has not once (boober) been in that crib and he is 6 months old and won't be for a very very long time...in fact the last time it was used was with my almost 2 yr old when she no longer wanted to be in our bed (but still in our room) at 1 yr old.

(I'm serious, she chose to climb into the crib and sleep in it one night but now she has her tot bed or our bed when she feels like it).

Sheal


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

MIL bought us one before DS was born... I didn't really know what you needed a crib for (grew up co-sleeping), but accepted it and... its never really been used. We did side-car it for a few months, but now it sits up in my old room holding DS' stuffed animals and other random stuff... Occasionally I'll change him in it when we're up there


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

no crib here. we had one when dd1 was a newborn, but we never used it, so we got rid of it.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Great grandma bought ours as a gift - but we got to pick it out...so its acutally a co sleeper cot! - We have used it to extend our bed! lol


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathansmama* 
We use our crib as a side-car ...

Us, too. Our bed is only a double, so it gives us an extra bit of space.


----------



## AlpineMama (Aug 16, 2007)

I put Bunny in there after our bath while I put my clothes on. He gets nakey butt time and it works out well because the mattress is waterproof. (And he usually pees in the bath anyway...







) He likes looking at his Fisher Price aquarium in there. He's never slept in it. It also converts to a toddler bed. I'm actually going to get a matching one for DC2, even though we plan to co-sleep with him/her as well.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

You may want to keep it around for naps for when your baby gets older and can roll or crawl.....


----------



## Momma_Camille (Jan 11, 2007)

Used it as a sidecar at first - then she won't sleep in it







It was a laundry catcher for awhile after that.

Gave it to a woman who had quadruplets! Co-sleeping not recommended with four newborns I don't think







She put two babies in each crib so that they still had someone to sleep with


----------



## jsmith2279 (Jan 12, 2007)

I use our crib for folding laundry







. It's one of those that will eventually convert into a toddler bed, so it is not for naught.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

These are great ideas... playards and possibly side-car later on... keep 'em coming!

(Of course, it IS the most expensive laundry basket you ever did see...)


----------



## Elvirnon (May 4, 2005)

I have a crib. My child sleeps in it.


----------



## Kanga (Nov 26, 2001)

We've never had a crib... when we were expecting our first child we were living on a boat and no one could buy us any big furniture... HA! It was a wonderful strategy for avoiding so much of the clutter I see at other peoples houses... crib, swing, high chair, walker, bouncy thing... all things my children have grown healthy and happy without.


----------



## Muminmamman (Jul 28, 2007)

A friend lent us this beautiful antique cradle. I thought it would be good for naps--and it is, for the cat.


----------



## josh&davesmomme (Feb 24, 2006)

this is our crib: http://groups.msn.com/SteveandLishsF...decarcrib.msnw


----------



## nylecoj (Apr 24, 2007)

Our crib is sidecarred too, but we have it shut so that dd will not crawl off the bed. She's too quick for me to feel safe, even with bumpers. She generally sleeps in it the first half of the night.


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

our crib has many uses, stuffed animal catcher, laundry basket, catch all, etc. funny thing is that neither of my kids ever sleep in it, nor has either one ever slept a night in it... and it is not even in thier rooms, it is in our room. collecting dust. and junk.


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

It is side-car'd to our bed and serving as a blanket holder, toy catcher and a glorified bed rail.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:

You may want to keep it around for naps for when your baby gets older and can roll or crawl.....
I know this isnt my post, but I dont think its needed for those things either! - same with 'play pens'...silly idea! lol


----------



## Imogen (Jul 25, 2006)

I had a lovely crib when my son was born... Firstly, I used it for him, and then fresh air used it because he started coming into my bed. Then he had a cot bed, he used it and then fresh air used it soon after as he decided that co-sleeping was much nicer









Peace


----------



## annep (Jun 14, 2006)

When my son was an infant, we used it as a changing table. Now it's used to store spare blankets and pillows. When I have my new baby, it will be used as a changing table again. It's the perfect height for a recovering mom and the baby is positioned in a more convienient way than a regular changing table.


----------



## AlpineMama (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
I know this isnt my post, but I dont think its needed for those things either! - same with 'play pens'...silly idea! lol

Actually, I used to agree with you, but now I tend to see that it has some advantages. We have one of those play pen contraptions (finally caved and got one) and he loves napping in it. He can sleep-crawl in it enough that he's happy but he doesn't end up somewhere crazy. When he naps on the blanket in the living room he usually ends up under the coffee table or bumping his head, or I have to grab him because he's getting into wires. In the play pen he gets better sleep. (He's too "independent" now to sleep in the sling when we're home. Funny, you couldn't even put him down for months, and now he wants his lone time!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annep* 
When my son was an infant, we used it as a changing table. Now it's used to store spare blankets and pillows. When I have my new baby, it will be used as a changing table again. It's the perfect height for a recovering mom and the baby is positioned in a more convienient way than a regular changing table.

That's true too. It's a good height and I don't have to worry about him kamikaze-ing off the sides if I step away. I change his diaper on the actual changing table then put him in his crib while I look for a change of clothes for him. It's also good on cold days cos I can just cover him up with a blankie if he's naked and I don't have to hurry up.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

My mom wanted to buy me one when I was pregnant, but I knew I was moving shortly after DS was born, so I asked her to wait until I was in my new apartment. I ended up co-sleeping and absolutely loving it, and have since informed her that I have no need for a crib.

I did buy a new king sized organic latex and wool mattress though! Now that's my kind of baby bed!


----------



## ejsmama (Jun 20, 2006)

I store my handmedowns in it until I have a big enough pile to pass on to a friend  DS1 actually did start loving his crib at about 1, so we might end up using it for DS2 at some point, but for now, it is a very nice place to through clothes that both boys have outgrown.


----------



## teeny_bean (Jul 27, 2006)

I put all his super-fun amazingly cool exciting toys in it and he plays by himself in there for a little while in the mornings, while I make breakfast. I figure if, for whatever reason, I do want to transition him to the crib at some point, he'll have positive associations with it.


----------



## can't wait (Aug 6, 2006)

Mostly, our crib holds extra blankets and baby boy's stuffed "friends." Though he does start out there each night. Stays about 1/2 the night there I guess, from 9p til around 1 or 2A. Then it's straight into momma's nice warm bed. Oh, he naps there a couple times a day too usually, unless we are out. Then he sleeps in the carseat. LOL.


----------



## bright-midnight (Mar 26, 2007)

our crib sits in her room collecting dust. one of these days we'll get her to sleep in it, i think.


----------



## AutumnNoelle (Sep 23, 2007)

It's just sitting up in her room looking pretty. I'm thinking about selling it..


----------



## nini02 (Jun 28, 2007)

We use ours (a gift from DH's parents) for blanket storage too. They're coming from Alaska to visit in a couple months, and I feel kinda bad that they bought it and we don't use it. Oh well, maybe we'll be using it as a sidecar by then.....


----------



## ziursrm (Sep 20, 2007)

We got a beautiful cherrywood convertable crib from my dh's folks. My dh and I love co-sleeping but it always seemed a shame not to use that nice crib. I have started putting ds in it for naps and when dh and I need some alone time in our bed at night. Other than that it sits there and looks pretty


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, we used it for DD's toddler bed for a while, then it turned into a laundry basket (clean







), and it's been in the garage for the past 2 years or so.

I should really sell the thing


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

We finally took DS's down. It was holding blankets and stuffed animals. With DD it held laundry! And the co-sleeper, it was the most expensive end table I have ever owned! We have the nice wooden sleigh bedframe style, but neither child ever slept in it!


----------



## brokensemaphore (Aug 30, 2007)

We have my son's crib sidecarred to our bed (usually, but not at the moment), although we co-sleep 99% of the time and it winds up just being a storage area for burp cloths, diapers, etc.


----------



## bea694 (May 20, 2006)

Love this thread. Ours is used to hold items we're donating to Goodwill. We always say how glad we are we decided to take a hand-me-down crib, rather than spending money on something that ultimately never got used.


----------



## CaraNicole (Feb 28, 2007)

I use it as a side car like this....

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...eph/749029.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...eph/749034.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...eph/749032.jpg


----------



## RainbowEarthFaerie (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a crib....its currently in a closet holding toys that the kids don't play with.


----------



## GoonieMom (Apr 16, 2007)

DD played in hers until about 9 months, and then we decided to side-car the crib with our bed so we'd have more room (since we cosleep). DD seemed to need it. Now she can roll into her own bed when she's done nursing and we all like having the extra space. Maybe one day we'll get a king size bed and won't need it, but I like the arrangement for now! As for the pack-n-play, my MIL bought us this expensive one and I've used it maybe twice for changing diapers. We also had the mini-cosleeper when DD was really small, but honestly I didn't use it that much. Before I had DD, I didn't realize that I didn't need any of that stuff!!


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a crib. DS sleeps in it.


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

We got a crib before DS1 was born, planning to use it for naps, even though we were set on cosleeping. We never used it for naps or any other sleeping, though. Mostly, It was a place for DS1, and now DS2, to hang out and watch the mobile without my having to worry about them falling on the floor. My DSs are a little less than 16 months apart (!), so for DS2, it's a place where he can relax and watch the mobile without DS1 harrassing him. The weirdest thing happened yesterday--he actually fell asleep in there!
What a concept!


----------



## Dancing Shiva Baby (Apr 17, 2007)

Ours was used as a laundry catcher, and a safe place to put babe while going potty, or a jungle gym when I was folding laundry!


----------



## melibee (Aug 20, 2007)

Ours also makes a lovely place to put the clean laundry.


----------



## nascarbebe (Nov 4, 2006)

DS started napping in his crib when he was around 1 yr. He'd also sleep in it for 3-4 hrs/night which gave me a nice break and allowed me to get some sleep. I liked knowing he wouldn't roll off the bed while he was napping during the day. Just a couple of weeks ago he decided he doesn't want to nap there anymore.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

We bought a cheapy Target crib for show since my IL's are crazy against co-sleeping and we didn't want to fight that battle. However, we ended up getting a lot of use out of it. It served as a handy playpen while I showered and he would nap in it. One little known fact re: cribs that my back surgeon shared w/ me--they're absolute hell on your back. So once my back went out we switched the crib to the clean clothes holder, which works really well too!









Personally, I have high hopes that #2 will nap in the crib although my back may say no to that as well. IMHO a crib is safer than the bed when they're by themselves-- rolling, etc. I think a crib can have a place in a family bed family.


----------



## MOM2ANSLEY (May 19, 2003)

i currently use it to organize stuff i'm decluttering, but once done i plan on putting it in my 5yr old dd's room(its a mini crib) and putting her dollls and stuffed animals in it


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Sidecarred to our king sized bed, our crib is basically a fancy bed rail that doesn't squish MAMA when I end up pushed to the side of the bed, and can take a laptop too! Now DD is playing on it sometimes b/c it's so hard and flat, it's great for rolling!


----------



## malibusunny (Jul 29, 2003)

Our crib has now been converted to a bed that N doesn't sleep in.







: It holds stuffed animals and laundry.


----------



## catchthewind (Jan 11, 2006)

My mom bought ours, and it was pretty expensive, even second hand. My MIL had bought us a stroller/car seat travel system and I think my mom wnated to get something big too. We had told my MIL we didn't need a stroller but she said to get it anyway and if we never used it at least we had it if we needed it. She wouldn't be at all hurt if we told her we never used it. When I told my mom we didn't need a crib, she said of course we do and even if we don't use it right away, by the time the baby is 3 or 4 months she won't be able to sleep in our room anymore. She would be hurt I think if we don't use it. She did get a dresser and a change table too, and it is a gorgeous set and I do like how it looks, I just don't see us using the crib much. I've put DD in it once or twice to fold laundry when she hasn't wanted to be in the mei tei, but that's about it. It's set up, and when my mom comes to visit I plan to tell her DD is staying in our room until she stops breastfeeding over night but that it could come in handy for naps.

I like the idea of using it for laundry, I've been trying to think of a good place to stick laundry before I fold it.


----------



## ABrez (Apr 4, 2007)

Another vote for sidecarred. When dd is done nursing in the middle of the night she crawls back into her crib and goes to sleep. I think she likes having her own 'space.' mama does too.







I can't sleep with someone touching me although I love awake or nursing cuddles.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

I told MIL I didn't want one while I was pregnant, but she insisted on buying us one anyway. The only time it was used was for my niece when she and SIL came to visit for 3 days. I didn't even use it for crap... that's what my Co-Sleeper was used for.








It just sat there taking up space. It's in storage now, but when I get back to it, it will go into the yard sale pile.


----------



## MommyMichele (May 2, 2006)

Until my first daughter was several months old the crib sat unused in her room. She slept in a bassinet beside our bed. By then I realized I couldn't possibly put her to sleep in a separate bedroom and we moved the crib next to our bed. But she slept right beside me for the most part. After awhile we removed one side of the crib and attached it to our king sized bed with cable ties, and slowly she migrated over there by the time she was a toddler. The crib has continued being sidecarred for babies #2 and #3. That corner of our room is going to seem so empty in a few years after nearly a decade of containing that crib.


----------



## Nekawa Ma (Jul 28, 2006)

My cats sleep in our crib. It's one of the few places in the house where dd can't reach them.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

We have a convertible crib.

We use it as a bedside co-sleeper (with the front wall removed) to add room width to our queen size bed.

I sometimes wake up to find I'm the one in the crib, at least my top half.










ETA: my mom bought it for me when I was pregnant with my first for $75 from a newspaper ad, even though she knew I planned on co-sleeping. She thought I was silly to want to co-sleep and that I'd wise up once I owned a crib.

FTR: She is the one who wised up. When she has my daughter visit her for an overnight, she and my dad co-sleep with my daughter. And, gasp, she likes it.


----------



## RoseDuperre (Oct 15, 2007)

Newbie with a dumb question here.









I'm pregnant wth my first baby and we definitely plan to co-sleep. I know from friends of mine who co-slept (and from reading the above, of course) that a crib isn't necessarily necessary. I'd like to go without - MAYBE getting an Arm's Reach co-sleeper, though I haven't made up my mind yet - and eventually go straight to a child's bed when they're ready.

So my naive question: How DO you deal with naps, then? When they're starting to roll over, even, much less crawl, much less walk? What's the safety strategy for co-sleepers at times when you're NOT sleeping WITH them? I keep thinking about it and looking for references to it, and have come up short so far.

Sorry if this is in the wrong place; I didn't want to barge in and post a new thread if that isn't site etiquette. Still learning the lay of the land here . . .

Thanks for your time!


----------



## MommyMichele (May 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RoseDuperre* 
How DO you deal with naps, then?

I held all my babies for most of their newborn napping. When my oldest daughter was 7 months old I decided I wanted to start putting her down more for naps so I could have my arms free, and what I figured out was to get a mattress. A twin size mattress was something we'd need eventually anyway, and we had a whole hardly-used room available for her. So we put the twin mattress on the floor in the room that would gradually become our daughters' and I began nursing her to sleep on her mattress for naps. After a while I began nursing her to sleep for the first part of the night there too, for those hours between her bedtime and mine.

One of my fond memories of my oldest daughter's babyhood is the way she used to crawl off her mattress, crawl down the hall, and find me.

My second daughter actually used the side-carred crib for napping when I started putting her down for naps, but she was about a year old before she was able to sleep by herself usually. (She had bad eczema and would scratch herself.) We have the twin mattress on the floor again for my son. Unfortunately, he can't crawl out of the room and down the hall to find us like his biggest sister did. We have to put a gate in the doorway so I can leave the stairs open for the girls.

I've actually found, with my second and third babies, I prefer to nurse my babies to sleep while sitting up (often at the computer!), and then putting them down (or continuing to hold them through their whole nap sometimes!). However, my first daughter was such a comfort nurser that the only way I could have ever put her down for a long time was by nursing her to sleep in bed. The mattress on the floor made it easy to quietly roll away from her when she finally zonked out after a long nursing. I enjoyed a lot of books on tape with headphones when my first was a baby, she took so long to nurse to sleep!


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

My baby never took naps in a crib, he just wouldn't have it. Anyways, that was that for the crib, and I got him a floor bed. Really just a double futon mattress on the floor. His room is completely baby proof so him rolling off and crawling around would be just fine. He spent the night's with us in our room, but he still has his own space if need be.


----------



## RoseDuperre (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you both for your replies! A twin mattress on the floor sounds like a great solution.


----------



## granola_mom (Jun 11, 2007)

We have a crib and havent used it for sleeping besides maybe once when DD was a newborn and I didnt plan on cosleeping (that lasted about a minute). Now I use it to throw clothes into when DD outgrows them before folding them and storing them away for the next one. It also has a change table type thing you can click onto it, which I use to put diaper covers, cloth wipes and diaper changing supplies on.


----------



## ShareBear (Sep 14, 2007)

I have two boys. With the older boy, I had both the bassinet and the crib, but within a couple of weeks he was in bed with us, where he stayed until nine months, at which point he couldn't settle while in bed with us (would wake up, see us, and want to play). Then he moved to the crib for both naps and nighttime sleeping.

My second son had a co-sleeper bassinet at first, but he was never actually in it, and usually slept on my chest. Then I discovered the wonders of a sidecarred crib.









I love love love it. I can reach over and pull him to me if he needs to nurse during the night, and then after a while when I wake up and see that he's done nursing and back asleep, I can scoot him back into his own space; then I'm free to pull up my big comforter, roll onto my tummy, and bury my face in my big fluffy down pillow, without having to worry about suffocating the little guy. If he wakes at all, he's still close enough for me to soothe (sometimes all he wants is to hold my hand, which just melts me). I find that I sleep better this way.

Also, there's now room for all of us--we were squished before, especially because my husband sleeps with his elbows sticking out at right angles from his body, and because our three-year-old joins us sometime in the early hours of the morning.

Now that I've discovered this wonderful arrangement, I'm getting rid of the bassinet. I am going to buy a pack-and-play, though, partly to use when we're traveling, but mostly because I'll soon be caring for a friend's infant, and will need a place for her to sleep.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

MIL bought us a crib... originally we had it side-carred to our fullsize bed... but we never used it and when we moved, it got set up in DS' "room" - which is my old room and just kind of a jumble of our stuff - his crib, clothes, my desk & sewing machine, lots of books... and my old black rat snake







As such, its mostly a clothes/crap catcher that I occasionaly clean out and make look 'nice' again for a lil while...


----------



## hamletsjadedlover (Aug 5, 2007)

my d/s crib makes a lovely light pine clothes hamper!!


----------



## WildinTheory (Aug 3, 2006)

We have _just_, as in Saturday, put it up sidecar-ed to our queen sized bed and I loooooove it. It feels like I'm sleeping in a super king size bed. Nate seems to like the space although I usually put him in between DP and I around 5 am. Those are nice early morning cuddles, unlike the feeling of being squished all night long.


----------



## mamalibby (Aug 20, 2007)

He naps in it, sometimes. I'm glad I have it, because it works really well for Baby Puppet Theater...we also enjoy putting DS in it and doing the Elevator, Escalator, and Stairs for him...he doesn't get it, obviously, but we think it is hilarious.


----------



## AstridS (Mar 9, 2007)

I had a crib! I used it for clean laundry, when I didn't have time to fold it


----------



## loitering (Mar 27, 2006)

I use mine for ds's to sleep in during the evening while I'm getting stuff done. I put him to sleep on the bed, transfer him to the crib, and then around the time I go to bed he cries out, I transfer him back to the bed, and we sleep happily ever after.

Until last week, I was really paranoid that if I left ds in the bed while I wasn't there, he'd fall out. He wakes up in his sleep and starts to move without opening his eyes sometimes. But we've been successful with naps on the bed lately, so I think he's doing okay.

For the record, I think cribs *can* be very useful! I'm a single mom and get lots of stuff done after ds has gone to sleep, and I have - gulp - had him fall off the bed.


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

Ours too turns into toddler and then adolescent bed....right now our cat loves to sleep in it!


----------



## barefootpoetry (Jul 19, 2007)

Our crib was such a colossal waste of money. I wound up selling it for 1/4 what I paid for it at a yard sale just to get it out of my sight.

We tried sidecarring, and DS always wound up in bed with us anyway. For the ages of about 8 months to 18 months when he frequently rolled out of bed, I put a bedrail up on his side of the bed. He is 3 now and doesn't fall out anymore.


----------



## abharrington (Jun 30, 2007)

hehe...great post. we have a crib, although we didn't set it up until dd was about 4 months. before that she slept with us exclusively. now she sometimes naps in the crib and spends her first few hours of nighttime in there, so we can get some stuff done around here. i too am afraid to let her sleep alone in the big bed, because as soon as she wakes up she starts crawling around.

just a side note, i love the idea of a twin mattress on the floor in her room. i may just try it by taking the crib mattress ouf and putting it on the floor. dd always cries when she wakes up in her crib and i wonder if she could just come see me when she wakes up, if she would do better. i can't wait to try it tomorrow.

Thanks mamas!


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

we have a crib that converts into a toddler and a full-sized bed.
we just recently moved it into our bedroom (converted into a toddler bed) in the hopes of putting DS there for naps.
but it hasn't been happening lately since DH comes home around the time that DS naps so they nap together.
so right now, our mini-aussie sleeps in it.
which is great because instead of all 4 of us in the bed, it's now just us 3 (DH, DS and I)


----------



## Yippy! (Jan 2, 2007)

all of the matching nursery items that people thought we "must" have were in it







I sold them awhile ago and bought wooden toys-in your face inlaws


----------



## 1hautemama (Mar 5, 2006)

DD2 sleeps in hers. She loves it. And that's what we use our crib for.


----------



## mainesax (Dec 21, 2006)

I have to admit my two daughters sleep in their cribs, too.

DH is a heavy sleeper (as in, fire alarms in college didn't wake him up) with no self-awareness when he's asleep, and it was scary to have the kiddos in bed with us. They each spend their fair share, but it's not an all-the-time thing.

They both slept with us a LOT when they were newborns. At that time, the crib was where we threw the clean laundry before we put it away.


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

Our crib is in the attic...
This kid is likely going straight to a big boy bed!








Frankly, we co-sleep in the nb period, have a bassinet next to our bed until they are too big and then put them in the crib (baring in mind I have sleeper children, they sleep through the night at an early age).
But right now we don't have a place to put the crib, he is out grown bassinet, yet he still sleeps ther. I don't even have room in our bedroom for a pack n play.
Dh has not had time to finish the rooms he started downstairs last fall. SO, there is no place for baby...
Poor kid







he has to be in with his mama and dada







:







:


----------



## d&xmommy (Oct 12, 2007)

DS would sleep in his sometimes then wake and get in bed with us. He is in it now b/c it converts to a toddler bed but it is in our room. We pulled out the play yard for DD to sleep in but if we try to lay her in it and she sees where she is she starts screaming. So it has become the place clothes get thrown into. So at least I am getting some use out of them!


----------



## Isfahel (Mar 3, 2007)

My grandparents insisted on buying us a crib which I knew I was never going to use. Now it is a clothes drying rack.


----------

